# Ice-Rider race in Germany (Schwarzwald)



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else doing the Ice-Rider race in schwarzwald JAN 25?

It's in Schonberg, near Pforzheim. The race has three sub races... a run, a bike-run and a bike only event. The info site is all in German, if anyone's interested, let me know I can translate and post more info here.

Also, if anyone is going to this from the Heidelberg area and wants to car pool, I have transportation for 4-5 people, bikes and gear included.

(Also, this is further evidence of the kind of thing we could do with a EUROPE specific forum).


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I probably should, but it's a long way away from home on the worst road to drive on that I know of (Munich/Stuttgart) with all the construction.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, this already passed, so I'm curious to hear how it went.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Well, this already passed, so I'm curious to hear how it went.


Duh.... you're right. I had a blonde moment.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Dude, don't you race and participate in events? Put some events up! I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Dude, don't you race and participate in events? Put some events up! I'd love to hear about them.


Got a whole bunch of 'em on my blog and the team blog if you look under participants. Where would you like them put here?

Have you checked... 
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/ Probably one of the best events in Europe. Phaty and Co. do a wonderful job and the atmosphere is way cool.

http://www.sog-events.de/
18./19. April CityBike Marathon in München
21. - 24. Mai Alpenwelt Karwendel BikeDays: 4-Etappenrennen
19. - 21. Juni 24 Stunden MTB Rennen in München
22./23. August WM 24h-race in Sulzbach-Rosenberg

http://old.bike-magazin.de/renntermine/beta_index.php?action=renntermine

So many races.... I'll try to start putting some up from time to time.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

There's a calendar at the top, might try that out and see where it leads us, and post some threads.


----------

